# 2010 Fire Estimate Summary



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2012)

Fire Summary Series is available at www.usfa.fema.gov/statistics/estimates/

2010 Fire Estimate Summary Series which presents basic information on the size and status of the fire problem in the United States as depicted through data collected in USFA’s National Fire Incident Reporting System (NFIRS). The data summary series was developed by USFA’s National Fire Data Center and is further evidence of FEMA’s commitment to sharing information with the American public, fire departments, and first responders around the country to help them keep their communities safe.


----------

